# HDMI, dark video output



## irukandji (May 4, 2017)

I am running Kodi over HDMI to AV receiver and then to tv. Picture is quite dark, is there any sysctl (or anywhere else?), setting for video to make it  lighter?


----------



## irukandji (May 4, 2017)

Hm, you can close this one down, looks like it is kodi settable.


----------

